# Ext4 Blocksize 1k auf SSD | Vor- oder Nachteile?

## slick

Ich konnte mit der Suchmaschine meiner Wahl nichts dazu finden. Wie sieht es mit der Blockgröße bei SSDs aus? Nach meinem Verständnis sollte es doch performanter sein wenn ich bei ext4 mit -t small arbeite, also inode und blocksize 1k nutze. Auch spare ich bei einem System mit vielen kleine Dateien dadurch teuren Speicherplatz. 

Also wenn 1k Blöcke das ganz schon nicht performanter machen sollten, erreiche ich damit zumindest einen Einspareffekt. Warum wird es dann scheinbar so selten genutzt? Gibt es Nachteile von 1K Blöcken auf SSDs?

----------

## py-ro

Der Denkfehler ist, dass SSDs für gewöhnlich 4k Sektoren haben, nutzt du 1K im FS müssen trotzdem jedesmal 4K gelöscht und neu geschrieben werden. Schlimmer noch, es kann passieren das du 4x 1K Sektoren beschreiben willst, diese eigentlich im selben Physischen Sektor liegen, dann müssen die gleichen Daten 4x geschrieben werden.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

----------

## slick

Meine SSD lügt mich an?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> # hdparm -I /dev/sda| grep "Sector size"
> 
> 	Logical  Sector size:                   512 bytes
> 
> 	Physical Sector size:                   512 bytes

 

----------

## py-ro

Du wirst lachen, aber Ja, kann durchaus sein!

Schau mal direkt beim Hersteller was für Flashmodule verwendet werden.

----------

## slick

Na super, kannst vergessen. Bei meiner Sandisk SDSSDP-64G steht beim Hersteller nur wie toll schnell die ist und bla .... Nicht wirklich was brauchbares technisches.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Naja, ich denke nicht dass deine SSD lügt.

512K-Blöcke sind okay, das zeigt meine OCZ-VERTEX3 auch (mit gdisk partitioniert)

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -I /dev/sda| grep "Sector size"
> 
> 	Logical  Sector size:                   512 bytes
> 
> 	Physical Sector size:                   512 bytes 

 

Wichtig ist, dass die Partitionsgrenze auf einem 1K-Teiler liegt. fdisk und gdisk machen das automatisch, cfdisk meines Wissens nach nicht.

Sehr ausführlich beschrieben ist das z.B. hier http://siduction.org/index.php?module=news&func=display&sid=32

----------

## py-ro

Genau das was in dem Link steht ist das selbe was ich erklärt habe. SSD haben keine physischen Sektoren in dem Sinne.

----------

